# المسيح واقف على البابا يقرع



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

.
	


 

 

​ 

 ​ 



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
 

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 





​ 




إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها .
	
​ 


 

​ 





​ 





​ 



​ 


​ 



​ 





​ 



​


----------



## prayer heartily (9 سبتمبر 2011)

صور جميله واجملهم الجداريه الزجراج المعشق لمخلصنا الراعي الصالح 
شكرا


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

CopticG قال:


> صور جميله واجملهم الجداريه الزجراج المعشق لمخلصنا الراعي الصالح
> شكرا


*شكراا جدااا
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*كلهم تحفه ربنا يباركك استاذى النهيسى​​*


----------



## free20 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رااااائع جدااااا*
* دائما الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد ينتظر *
* كل واحد منا ان يقبل اليه ويرجع الى حضنه*
* يا ليت كل البشر يعرف من هو رب المجد يسوع المسيح المخلص *
* " هو الطريق وهو الحق وهو الحياة "*
*الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك اخى النهيسى*
* صلى من اجلى*
*



*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *كلهم تحفه ربنا يباركك استاذى النهيسى​​*


*يسوع يفرح قلبك
شكرا جدااا لذوقك*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

free20 قال:


> *رااااائع جدااااا*
> * دائما الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد ينتظر *
> * كل واحد منا ان يقبل اليه ويرجع الى حضنه*
> * يا ليت كل البشر يعرف من هو رب المجد يسوع المسيح المخلص *
> ...


*شكرا جدا جدا
مرور جميل
ربنا يباركك*​


----------

